# Photo details



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Since there is quite a bit of talk about camera settings and such it's possible that someone may find the following helpful.

In the member's gallery of the Dallas-Forth Worth Aquatic Plant Club you could find some photographic details about the pictures that you view.
Open a picture and click on the "[photo properties]" link located in the top right corner.

Some images don't have that information probably because some cameras don't add the information to the image. My pictures have the info - here's an example.

--Nikolay


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks Niko, I've also seen details like that in other places. I know I can view the details on my own when I use Paint Shop Pro and I was wondering is that embedded in the jpg? Could I pull that info on other photos I see on-line and how can I add that info as a link such as that in my own photos?

Thanks,


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Nathan,

Right click on the jpg and select properties. File in the information in the comment section of the second tab.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

The information is called Exif information. And, yes, most of the new cameras embed it in the picture file. Not all galleries will pull it from the file, but it is obviously possible.

If you have some pictures with and some without, all from the same camera...it was probably stripped out by your photo editing software. Different save modes will keep it while others don't.

There are some free exif viewers out there if right click -> properties is too much to do (The viewers will let you look at several pics worth of info at once).


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

excellent tip! thanks!


----------

